# Glass cutting



## Wasabi (Feb 13, 2014)

Where is the best place to cut glass in Toronto?

I want to either modify or replace the glass lid that came with the 9 gallon Eheim aquastyle tank. I want to use the external filter while keeping the glass lid as my puffer jumps out of the tank when startled. 

I'm leaning toward have one made from scratch using 3mm star fire glass.
I need to cut notches to make room for the inflow and outflow pipe. An additional hole to dose excel, macro/micro fertilizers directly in front of the outflow pipe. Move the other hole closer to the front to feed the fish. 

I've attached the drawing. 

Does anyone have any idea of how much it would cost to have one made?

I would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Wasabi said:


> Where is the best place to cut glass in Toronto?
> 
> I want to either modify or replace the glass lid that came with the 9 gallon Eheim aquastyle tank. I want to use the external filter while keeping the glass lid as my puffer jumps out of the tank when startled.
> 
> ...


I get my glass from Castle Glass, it's right across from R20 and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Wasabi (Feb 13, 2014)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I get my glass from Castle Glass, it's right across from R20 and they are reasonably priced.


Thanks! I just messaged them and waiting for a quote.


----------



## Wasabi (Feb 13, 2014)

After contacting several places, I'm better off making one out of acrylic myself.

To cut this out of glass, it would require a waterjet cutting equipment due curves and notches on the part. I haven't contacted any place with a waterjet cutter and I'm not going to bother because I doubt it's going to be cheap.

I'll be getting the 3mm acrylic at plasticworld tomorrow.

Wish me luck!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that kind of cut glass sounds expensive. Yup, go with acrylic


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

Gotta warn you that if you get an acrylic lid it WILL bow upwards, so you will have a curved top in no time. This will happen even if were to get something 3 times thicker than you are planning. The thinner the acrylic the faster it will bow. Probably the only solution you have to this bowing effect is to flip the top over. Although you will have to keep flipping it over because it will bow up again. That is one advantage to using glass.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Pay the little bit more, and get lexan. It doesn't bow as fast.

However, the cost of that size piece is low... Just make another when you need it. If you have problems, let me know. If you have a template (original) I can duplicate it.

Jon


----------



## Wasabi (Feb 13, 2014)

J_T said:


> Pay the little bit more, and get lexan. It doesn't bow as fast.
> 
> However, the cost of that size piece is low... Just make another when you need it. If you have problems, let me know. If you have a template (original) I can duplicate it.
> 
> Jon


I googled and it seems like acrylic is the better choice. Lexan is softer, yellows and transfer less light compared to acrylic.

I don't mind flipping the lid once a week when I do a weekly water change. I'll be reusing clips that came with the 3mm glass top on my eheim aquastyle tank and it can easily flip/reposition.

If I have trouble with it or need a replacement, I'll go to you since "Aquarium Covers" is one of your specialty 

Where are you located?


----------



## Wasabi (Feb 13, 2014)

I made one out of acrylic yesterday. I'm looking at it now and I can't believe how much it bowed already. I don't mind flipping it once a week, but definitely not every day.

I'm back to glass. I'm going to remove the inside radius so that the local glass place can cut it. 

I tend to over complicate things


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Did you ever end up getting a quote for the glass lid? 

I've actually been looking around myself for something with very similar dimensions to yours. So far my experience has been that most places don't carry such thin starphire glass so it has to be custom ordered which takes a couple weeks to bring in. And even though its very small piece that you're looking to get, they'll probably have to order a large piece to start cutting it. 

Also, from one glass place I went to before (where they were quite rude to me!), they scoffed at me and said it wasn't even worth it. As they will charge $10 per hole to be drilled, $10 to round/polish the edges, and $10 per rounded corner, and etc etc etc. They drove up the cost astronomically. 

FYI, for just the inside corners that you want cut, they count that as 2 holes drilled and 4 cuts made... 

I don't know why a glass cover has to be so frustrating...


----------



## bruno129 (May 13, 2009)

There are two places that I use for Glass. 

One is Woodbridge Glass Distribution. I haven't had them do any waterjet cutting for me yet so I can't say how their prices are.

The other place that I have used and have gotten waterjet cut glass from was Adriatic Glass and Mirror. I paid $65 for a 17"x17" piece of 6mm glass with polished edges all the way around and two waterjet cuts.

Both of these places are not small neighborhood glass shops. These are major distributors, they supply to that little glass shop that you tried getting a quote from. I found that Woodbridge Glass Distribution is more used dealing with private individuals, Adriatic was a little more confused when I didn't have a company name to give them.

Final note: I wouldn't bother with starphire glass. I highly doubt that it'll have any effect on the light going through it warrant not using plain float glass.


----------



## Wasabi (Feb 13, 2014)

It is frustrating!

I only contacted 2 places before deciding to try acrylic myself.

Both said 6mm is the minimum thickness for starfire glass.

First one said it's $11.25+hst for 3mm thick, 12 1/8 x 12 1/8" clear glass. $7 per holes up to 1/2 inch. "Notches needed to see" after I already sent them pictures with dimension. I just moved on as I need 3/4 holes made.

Second one left me a voicemail after I emailed them explaining that I am hard of hearing and want the quote by email. I had a hard time hearing my voicemail because of her really strong accent. Even my voicemail to text could not convert it. Anyways, she said something like 6mm minumum for starfire glass, $25 for the 3mm clear glass, $10 per holes and needs to see template for the notches. I also sent her the drawing with dimensions when requesting quote.

Both didn't bother to look at the drawing with the dimensions which would have been sufficient enough to give me the total estimate.

Is there anyone here who owns a waterjet cutter and wouldn't mind cutting a piece or 2


----------



## bruno129 (May 13, 2009)

Wasabi said:


> ....Is there anyone here who owns a waterjet cutter and wouldn't mind cutting a piece or 2


Ha Ha, yeah, good luck with that !!

http://www.adriaticglass.com/contact.html

Contact these guys, tell them what you need and they'll get back to you with a quote. But again, why starphire ? Using a starphire lid is about as useful as building a tank with a starphire bottom.


----------



## Wasabi (Feb 13, 2014)

bruno129 said:


> Ha Ha, yeah, good luck with that !!
> 
> http://www.adriaticglass.com/contact.html
> 
> Contact these guys, tell them what you need and they'll get back to you with a quote. But again, why starphire ? Using a starphire lid is about as useful as building a tank with a starphire bottom.


I wanted to make the cover nearly invisible as if it's not there, but clear glass is fine if the 3mm starphire is not available or too expensive.

I'm going to hold off this lid thing for awhile. I've already put in a lot of money into this tank.

It was a simple all in one 9 gallon Ehiem Aquastyle tank, but then I upgraded the led to kessil A150W-E, then Eheim 2213 external filter, glass inflow/outflow pipe etc...

In the meantime, I'll flip my acrylic cover everyday.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My experience with acrylic tops is they sag under their own weight not bow up.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

May I point you to this Topic?

I just picked some up today. Looks perfect for keeping fish in the tank, and not diffusing much/any light.

You could DIY a beveled frame for it (like you would cut a pumpkin lid out), made out of Plexi/acrylic.


----------

